# Post your Digital camera`s Pics with EXIF details.



## enderson (Oct 20, 2008)

Post your Digital camera`s Pics here with EXIF details.... 
which will help others...

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/6061/img5067au4.th.jpg


EXIF(same for both) 
Camera Model Name	Canon PowerShot A570 IS 
Shooting Mode	        Manual 
Tv (Shutter Speed)      1/2000 
Av (Aperture Value)	8.0 
ISO Speed	                80 
Lens	                        5.8 - 23.2 mm 
Focal Length	        23.2 mm 
Image Size	                3072x2304 
Flash                       	Off 


*img232.imageshack.us/img232/1337/img5071dh5.th.jpg

try to put pictures in thumbnail view link....instead of full view.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ plz elaborate the short terms like EXIF.. !!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 21, 2008)

^^
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exchangeable_image_file_format

For MP3, its tags. For pics, its EXIF.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ 
thanx


----------



## paroh (Oct 21, 2008)

when ever u take picture from ur digital camera EXIF is saved or embedded into the picture it self the meta data it can contain the information like

# Date and time information. Digital cameras will record the current date and time and save this in the metadata.
# Camera settings. This includes static information such as the camera model and make, and information that varies with each image such as orientation, aperture, shutter speed, focal length, metering mode, and ISO speed information.


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 21, 2008)

enderson said:


> Post your Digital camera`s Pics here with EXIF details....
> which will help others...



help others in wat way ?? pls tell me reasons for posting Digi cam's Pics .... and also wat kind of pics to post ...


----------



## chitvan (Oct 21, 2008)

kapsicum said:


> help others in wat way ?? pls tell me reasons for posting Digi cam's Pics .... and also wat kind of pics to post ...



i think photo with exif will help others who r new to photography....
those can improve photography after seeing pic & exif both....


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Oct 22, 2008)

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/7043/img0291dfd1024hv6.th.jpg*img72.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
*Camera:* *Canon PowerShot SX110 IS* *Exposure:* *0.006 sec (1/160)* *Aperture:* *f/8* *Focal Length:* *60 mm* *ISO Speed:* 80 *Exposure Bias:* 0/3 EV *Flash:
Mode:
* Flash did not fire
Manual Mode


----------



## chitvan (Oct 23, 2008)

this is mine.

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/4950/img4171kv6.th.jpg

exif.
Canon PowerShot A570 IS 
Shooting Mode	 Manual 
Tv                       1/60 sec
Av (Aperture Value)	F/2.6 
ISO Speed	     80 
Focal Length     6 mm 
Image Size	       3072x2304 
Flash On
Metering node pattern


----------



## chitvan (Nov 4, 2008)

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/1967/87269250pn6.jpg
By chitvan at 2008-11-04

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/5523/33712016ld0.jpg
By chitvan at 2008-11-04

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/9595/40307681th0.jpg
By chitvan at 2008-11-04


----------



## JAK (Nov 4, 2008)

hey...@chitvan
please donot post full pictures...do what "enderson" has mentioned in the first post

nice shots though.. u fond of nature..???


----------

